# Custom Tank/Miracles Aquariums



## luzblue (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone ordered directly from them or know of a local dealer? I'm thinking since they're in Toronto, they should be able to ship out this way.
I like the whole clean ELOS look, but a custom set-up would give me the sump flexibility/size I'm looking for. ELOS 70 is the biggest I can go, which is only 55 gallons. If I go custom, it's closer to 130 gallons  I'm planning a 34Wx30Dx30H rimless starphire tank  I'll probably go 32" high for the stand. It will be mainly sps dominated, so I'm planning to go with 24" vertex illumina lighting which I've heard great things about. As it has Cree XPG 139lm/W LEDs I'm hoping it should be good down to 30" for sps? I'm going to run a skimmer (any suggestions?), GFO and carbon, refugium, ATO & possibly a calcium reactor (thoughts vs dosing?). Any help/suggestions much appreciated :bigsmile:


----------

